# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Siêu định nghĩa

## dungtran

Tạp chí Omni (Mỹ) mở cuộc thi sáng tạo các định nghĩa vui về những đồ vật thông dụng. Sau đây là một số "tác phẩm" lọt vào chung kết:

Dây phơi: Thiết bị làm khô bằng năng lượng mặt trời.

Gương soi: Dụng cụ tạo hình, có màn hình dẹt, độ chính xác rất cao, tạo ra những hình ảnh trung thực, hoàn hảo, được dùng để phân tích sắc đẹp.

Bút: Thiết bị xử lý văn bản vận hành bằng tay.

Con ngựa: Phương tiện giao thông chạy trên mọi địa hình, có khả năng tăng tốc nhanh, lý tưởng để sử dụng trong nông nghiệp, điều khiển bằng tiếng nói hoặc xúc giác.

Con chó: Hệ thống bảo vệ nhà cửa, báo động liên tục với cường độ âm thanh lên tới 86 decibel, có khả năng xua đuổi kẻ xâm nhập. Ngoài ra, có thể chuyển báo chí hoặc đi hộ tống.

----------

